# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  By Levan4ik

## Levan4ik

Вот, моё стихотворение. Оно не единственное, оно последнее. Вчера, буквально за час сочинил и даже наложил музыку на гитаре, хотя это уже не по теме . . .
Строго не судите, я в этом не профессионал, просто если есть свободное время, почему бы не посочинять, м? :)

Am                    Dm                   E               Am
      Любовь не знает чувства меры и вины,
              Dm               E                     Am
И безнаказанно крадётся в наши сны.
                       Dm                   G                C                    F
Любовь сильна, любовь коварна и, конечно, очень зла,
              Dm               E                  Am    A7
Она бессовестно сажает нам сердца.
Любовь сильна, любовь коварна и, конечно, очень зла,
Она бессовестно сажает нам сердца.


Однако, мало, кто посмеет отрицать - 
Любовь, как птичек, заставляет нас пархать.

Когда мы любим, мы смеёмся, мы окутаны теплом,
И мы хотим всю жизнь прожить лишь с ней вдвоём.
Когда мы любим, мы смеёмся, мы окутаны теплом,
И мы хотим всю жизнь прожить лишь с ней вдвоём


Но не всегда любовь взаимна и чиста,
И для всех нас она становится пуста.

Нам очень больно, если знаем что любовь сейчас с другим,
И, если знаем, что ей нравится быть с ним.
Нам очень больно, если знаем что любовь сейчас с другим,
И, если знаем, что ей нравится быть с ним.


А ведь недавно было ясно, что она
Нечастых встреч с тобой искала неспроста.

А ты не понял, что ей нужно, и все встречи отклонял,
Про кучность дел ей, не подумав, вечно врал.
А ты не понял, что ей нужно, и все встречи отклонял,
Про кучность дел ей, не подумав, вечно врал.

Hm               Em             F#               Hm
    И лишь сейчас ты понимаешь для себя - 
                         Em                    F#                 Hm
Любовь действительно страшна, скупа и зла.

                    Em               A                D              G
Теперь ей безразличен ты и твои вечные дела -
              Em                   F#            Hm   H7
Она нашла любовь, которую ждала.
Теперь ей безразличен ты и твои вечные дела -
Она нашла любовь, которую ждала.


И твоё сердце словно разрывает мина,
Когда она, не посмотрев, проходит мимо

И ты остался тет-а-тет со всеми чувствами в душе,
Ведь понимаешь, что она нужна тебе.
И ты остался тет-а-тет со всеми чувствами в душе,
Ведь понимаешь, что она нужна тебе.


Тебе так хочется ей кое-что сказать,
Но вместо этого приходится страдать.

Ведь больше нет попыток встречи, у неё теперь другой,
Она не хочет больше видеться с тобой.
Ведь больше нет попыток встречи, у неё теперь другой,
Она не хочет больше видеться с тобой.


Мы любим тех, кто нас не любит день за днём,
Мы губим тех, кто безнадёжно в нас влюблён.

Любовь сильна, любовь коварна и, конечно, очень зла,
Она бессовестно сажает нам сердца.
Любовь сильна, любовь коварна и, конечно, очень зла,
Она бессовестно сажает нам сердца.

Вот . . . :smile:

----------


## PAN

> оно последнее


Не зарекайся...:biggrin:




> Вот . . .


Ещё...

----------


## smychok

> Оно не единственное, оно последнее.


*PAN*,



> Не зарекайся...


Вот-вот!!!
Я сколько раз себе втюхивал, что никогда !!! Ни одной строчки, но... рано или поздно ты понимаешь, что пока не допишешь последнюю строчку и не поставишь точку - не можешь просто глаз сомкнуть!!!!

----------


## Levan4ik

Я имелл ввиду, "последнее из сочинённых на данный момент". Будет ещё. Да, спасибо за хоть какие-то комментарии. :smile:

----------


## Levan4ik

Можно ещё немного ваших мнений? По поводу вот этого:

                            ***
"А я всё жду тебя, как конченный дурак, 
Надеюсь я, что ты ко мне вернёшься,
Хотя в душе уже всем правит мрак, 
И сердце знает - ты не обернёшься"


              ***
"Ну да, прошло немного времени,
Остыть пора уже, ан нет -
Мне не избавиться от бремени,
Мне неприятен белый свет.

Я буду помнить до конца
Тот день заветного свиданья.
Мне неприятна роль борца
Мне трудно скрыть души рыданья"


       ***
"Ты мне приснилась ночью, снова. 
В том сне тебе я говорю 
Три золотых, волшебных слова - 
" Анюта , я тебя люблю"


        ***
"Всё было очень грустно и сентиментально,
Но помню, что в тот миг мне стало вдруг светло,
И сердце моё вновь забилось очень странно,
И блеск сверкнул в глазах, и на душе тепло . . ."


    ***
"О, Боже, как мне больно читать те сообщенья,
Те мысли, те слова, той ситуации призренья.
Тогда всё шло красиво, неспешно, самотёком,
Я ждал тебя, не видя того, что есть под боком.

Эх, как же ты в то время со мной вела беседы,
Мечтали мы, что скоро тебя покинут беды,
Что прекратятся слёзы, что ты вздохнёшь свободно,
Что перестанет время сердечко мучать подло.

Твои глаза невольно во всём мне признавались
Они держались твёрдо, достойно, не сдавались.
Я в них читал те мысли, которые словестно
Не суждено мне было услышать словом честным..

Какие же слова ты мне тогда дарила,
Слова, что наполняли меня волшебной силой.
Но всё ушло впустую, исчезло в атмосфере,
Но ничего, привычно, я жив, по крайней мере.

Я знаю, ты мечтала засыпать под мои песни,
И впредь тебе хотелось слышать лишь благие вести.
Мы оба точно знали, что нам нужно друг от друга,
Но все мечтанья наши разрушала злая вьюга.

Казалось, будто скоро, буквально через день,
Все цепи разомкнуться и станешь ты моей.
Но нет же, не случилось, опять я в дураках,
Опять в делах любовных потерпеваю крах".


Как? :smile:

----------

